# "Sealing" a skull?



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I read in a previous thread that I cant seem to find now that you can do something to a skull to seal it and protect it. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm guessing your talking about fingerprints and not yellowing. I've used a thin coat of Elmer's white glue in the past and it's worked surprisingly well.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'm guessing your talking about fingerprints and not yellowing. I've used a thin coat of Elmer's white glue in the past and it's worked surprisingly well.


either straight up, or diluted in water, both ways work well.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I have used stain kills primer spray paint with very good results. Make sure to do several light coats, and cover the horns. Mine are bright, sealed, and look great.


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Krylon Matte finish non yellowing


----------

